# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  giá thuê xe đi hải tiền lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

*Giá xe đi Hải Tiến - Thanh Hoá l.h 0915.702.015*


- Xe 16 chỗ mer sprinter/ for transit:  3.800.000vnđ
- Xe 29 chỗ huyndai county: 5.500.000vnđ  
- Xe 35 chỗ areo town/ samco: 6.500.000vnđ
- Xe 45 chỗ hiclass/ univer: 7.500.000vnđ
* Giá trên tính chất tham khảo, thể thay đổi tùy theo từng thời điểm cụ thể.
GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU
Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:Công ty: VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI
add: 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
Tel:  043 932 00 20    - Fax: 043 932 01 59
Yahoo: viettrans03 - Sky: viettrans_xedulich
MAIL: xedulichhanoi.viettrans@gmail.com
Hotline: 0904.795.598 – 0915.702.015
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
 Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------

